# Diesel cars



## cabby89

Hi all.
New to the forum,but just wondering about uber announcement that they will ban all diesel cars at the end of 2019 or in 2020(different websites). So what will happen with the thousands of diesel cars which are operating now??
Other thing i can’t find any info about is that they are saying they will allow only electric or hibryd cars,but they dont say what kind of hibryds?? Petrol/hibryd or diesel/hibryd will be allowed aswell?? 
Anybodi know anything about this?
Thanks in advance.


----------

